# Ford lgt 145 after repaint semi resto



## AMCJAVELIN (Jun 3, 2014)

just got this redone went through the basics changed fluids up graded the engine from k321 to 341 changed the tranny fluid tires are new all away around new carb decals still waiting for my Johnson loader decals from sam bolens, hope you guys like!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Talk about showroom look,thats one heck of nice job....congrats.

Valve control on left,your choice or that how loader comes?


----------



## AMCJAVELIN (Jun 3, 2014)

its set for either or, I prefer it that side myself


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That tractor is a beauty! You did a great job. Looks like it's smoking a little though.... oh wait, that's you!:lmao:


----------



## AMCJAVELIN (Jun 3, 2014)

actually that's my buddy driving it LOL!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweeeeeeet !


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh I like it alright. Only thing I can see wrong with it is that I don't own it. Great job and thanks for the pics!!!!!!


----------



## AMCJAVELIN (Jun 3, 2014)

Well PeteNM it can be had for a price, hey I don't stay attached forever I like to try 'em all LOL here's some pics of her with the new Johnson loader decals I admit I got to do some trimming here and there


----------



## fordyford (Dec 25, 2011)

WOW!
Very nice!
That little loader is very rare, to say the least.
How did you find it?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It looks brand new.


----------

